# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  برق رجایی یا زنجان

## نوید97

من برای مصاحبه دانشگاه رجایی تهران مهندسی برق قبول شدم و انتخاب بعدی من هم برق زنجان بوده که فکر کنم قبول می شم حالا به نظر شما در مصاحبع شرکت کنم یا نه برم زنجان ؟؟ کدوم دانشگاه بهتره ؟ رجایی مهندسی بخونی بعدش باید حتما معلم بشی ؟ می شه تعهد خدمت رو خرید ؟
رتبه منطقه دو 5253 در زیر گروه یک 5028

----------


## ShahabM

رجایی بهتره حداقل کارش تضمین شده است.

فرستاده شده از Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30GCِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## نوید97

> رجایی بهتره حداقل کارش تضمین شده است.
> 
> فرستاده شده از Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30GCِ من با Tapatalk


اخه زیاد به معلم شدن علاقه ندارم 
معلم چی میشم ریاضی فیزیک یا هنرستان فنی حرفه ای ؟ بعد اگه قرار باشه دبیر بشم برای چی دروس مهندسی برق رو بخونم ؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> اخه زیاد به معلم شدن علاقه ندارم 
> معلم چی میشم ریاضی فیزیک یا هنرستان فنی حرفه ای ؟ بعد اگه قرار باشه دبیر بشم برای چی دروس مهندسی برق رو بخونم ؟


یکی از سوال های همیشگی من ! :d
کسی که قرار معلم بشه چرا مهندسی برق میخونه !  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohsenda

معلم رشته برق فنی حرفه ای یا کار و دانش میشی

----------


## نوید97

> معلم رشته برق فنی حرفه ای یا کار و دانش میشی


تعهد خدمت دو برابر مدت تحصیل که می شه 8 سال بعد از اون تکلیفم چیه ؟؟ یا اگه بخوام ارشد بخونم ؟؟
رجایی مدرکش معتبره یعنی کلا جاهای دیگه فارغ التحصیل رجایی رو به عنوان مهندس برق قبول می کنن ؟

----------


## ShahabM

> تعهد خدمت دو برابر مدت تحصیل که می شه 8 سال بعد از اون تکلیفم چیه ؟؟ یا اگه بخوام ارشد بخونم ؟؟
> رجایی مدرکش معتبره یعنی کلا جاهای دیگه فارغ التحصیل رجایی رو به عنوان مهندس برق قبول می کنن ؟


بله معتبره

----------

